# Chaeto In My Display?



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

Debating whether or not to put some chaeto in my reef tank. No refugium/sump and no they are not an option :/ but is there a cheap way to keep chaeto in my tank for nitrogen cycle purposes/feeding my tang a snack once in a while? pros? cons? any suggestions welcome!!

THANK YOU


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

In tank Fuge. Or make an acrylic in tank fuge. But, just don't make a small one, your going to need some space for it to grow, in order for it to actually do anything for you. 
Unless your just going to use it for the Tang.


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

any suggestions or a link for a decently priced one? ive seen some things where people take an acrylic box and just suction cup it to the acrylic of the tank....beneficial? i see your name all over this site so I trust your word haha


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its not so much just getting an acrylic box, its the size of it that matters.
But:
Refugium Protein Skimmer Aquarium Marine Coral Reef 50G Pump 15" HOB New | eBay
Refugium Protein Skimmer Reef Marine 75g w/ Pump HOB Sump PS 25" New | eBay

Those are pretty much the cheap ones, that are actually big enough to do anything for you.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

i agree with reefing madness

Souce for in tank refugium: Lowes, home depot, wall mart, and building supply store.

I used 1/4" plastic grid lighting diffuser (egg crate) for dropped ceilieng. Just partition the tank (like a corner or the back2-3") and add some lights outside the glass pointing to the area behind the partition.

Chaeto and pods will grow in the area between the glass and egg crate and the tangs will feed off the chaeto that pokes through the egg crate.

Plus it will provide pods as well.

And you could use almost any macro usually consumed by fish as well.

I did this with my 55g and nirates dropped from 60+ to - in three weeks. Later phosphates dropped to unmeasureable levels as well and my 2 tangs were constantly grazing of the macros.

my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> i agree with reefing madness
> 
> Souce for in tank refugium: Lowes, home depot, wall mart, and building supply store.
> 
> ...


Yea, well, it doesn't exactly work that way there BOB. As the Tangs will pull the Cheato all the way outta the egg crate, and leave you with nothing. I doubled up my egg crate so they were not able to do it. Also, mine as half way across my tank, as I did say it would have to be a decent size, even then, this will not take levels down over night.


----------

